# How to plants Chirita tamiana and Alsobia dianthiflora



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Kinda as it says. Anyone have any pictures of them in viv use, and any suggestions on how to plant them so I dont kill them?!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I have both of these plants in different vivariums, so here's what has worked for me:

The _Chirita tamiana_ has done best in bright light, with free draining media, good air movement, and frequent misting. It will "stress" some when first going into a vivarium--dropping some leaves, but the new "adapted" foliage is great. I've planted 3 of these in various spots, and the one that has performed best is about 8"-10" below the top of the vivarium (near the lights--4x T-8's and 2x T-5's), and located directly below one of my PC fans. Before planting I bare-rooted the plant, and it is in a small pocket of a mix of sphagnum, peat, orchid bark, charcoal, and infield conditioner. It blooms best when I cycle the water back during the winter months, and have slightly cooler temperatures in the vivarium.

My _Alsobia dianthoflora_ is planted in a similar, fairly free-draining mixture. It, however, is about 18" from the lights and fans, and is planted in a pot in a GS background. It cascades nicely, but doesn't bloom very often.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool, thanks.

Anyone with pics in situe?


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone? Please?!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Give me a couple days. I need to clean the glass on my vivs before I can get some shots--but it won't be tonight....


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool thanks.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Give me a couple days. I need to clean the glass on my vivs before I can get some shots--but it won't be tonight....


I just planted a dianthiflora and I would love to see your pictures if possible? I realize this was a couple months ago but if you're still around, may I see?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've noticed my Alsobia 'San Miguel' blooms every couple of weeks, while I have yet to see the dianthiflora bloom even once. Still a pretty plant, just would be nice to see a flower on it every now and then.


----------

